
Twitter Launches Web Analytics Service For Websites - churp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2011/09/13/twitter-launches-web-analytics-service-for-websites/
======
iamdave
Direct link to the proverbial horses mouth:
[https://dev.twitter.com/blog/introducing-twitter-web-
analyti...](https://dev.twitter.com/blog/introducing-twitter-web-analytics)

